# Portrait of the Lion



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I am not the artist


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A good sketch, but to me it looks more like a lord of the rings elf type image


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It is a little bit Elfish, but it's a damn fine drawing nonetheless! good:


----------

